# cake toppers



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey figured this would go good here, I'm getting married in april and my grooms cake is duck pond oriented and I can't find exactly what I'm looking for. I'm looking for small sugar realistic looking duck cake toppers, some flying in and some feeding and some already lit. Any help or recomendations on who/where someone can make these or be made would greatly appreciated. Its gonna be an awesome cake supposed to have sugar cat tails and buck brush all over it. Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2011)

*Do like me*

The day I got married I went duck hunting and limited out. That was 30 years ago . I even had famous people come to my wedding (David H. Patraeus) . Got u beat! Good luck! I will check the cake shops in Savannah for you. If I find something I will send you a PM.


----------



## broncoman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bittlesugarart/3310724566/

No info on where to get one but whoever is making the cake might be able to copy this idea if it is close to **** you are looking for!


----------



## broncoman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

This one is pretty darned cool although it is not what you were looking for.......Dang....now I am getting hungry!!!


----------



## broncoman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

ok....go to google and type in "duck hunting grooms cakes"....  You will see it all!  The good, the bad, and the ugly.... But I have to stop looking before my stomach collapses!!!  LOL!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah ive seen that cake (made the final 2) the one i am having is similar but 2 layers, ive looked at google all day found some small gummy mallards but really wanted like several small ducks on it, on little wire things like several woodies droppen in a mud puddle haha


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 8, 2011)

killer elite said:


> The day I got married I went duck hunting and limited out. That was 30 years ago . I even had famous people come to my wedding (David H. Patraeus) . Got u beat! Good luck! I will check the cake shops in Savannah for you. If I find something I will send you a PM.



well if the season was in i dont know if i would limit out but i would have be throwen steel in the air. how'd you get a general at your wedding?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2011)

*First day of duck season*

He was my boss for  3 years and at the time he was a Capt. Great guy to work for. Of course I was not shooting steel that was back in the day when you could  shoot lead. GA. way back when had an early wood duck season in OCT. It just happened that way that duck season was open. But I still get reminded every OCT. 11 where I was that day. Just remember they never forget. Good Luck.


----------



## vrooom (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like killer elite is a topper.  Dontknow how he would look on a cake though.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 9, 2011)

i hear ya...hank williams sr. will be singin tear in my beer at my weddin...with no toppers


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2011)

*you sure*

dont want to see me on no cake. thats why I have to wear the stout size waders now . to much cake


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Mar 10, 2011)

*waders?*

Waders? I always thought those were leotards


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2011)

*Let you out?*

:cool  Lance Nice to see you  made bail !


----------

